# How to Solve the Rubik's Cube using Petrus method



## CriticalCubing (Mar 12, 2014)

Hello Guys,
I searched this forum and I could not find a thread for learning Petrus, so I thought why not make one?
So here is the tutorial on Petrus. I hope you like it and give me your feedback on it 
Thanks in Advance






I hope you like it and tell me where I can improve ?

People say this is not the original Petrus so I will make a video later onwards after learning original petrus method  Stay Tuned


----------



## Jaycee (Mar 12, 2014)

Well, for the record...

Either way, it's good to have more updated things. Can't watch because I'm at school without headphones atm, but I'll watch later :3


----------



## sneaklyfox (Mar 12, 2014)

I like how you say "Petrus". The first time you said it I went back to make sure I heard you right...

It sounds like this is not really Petrus method but just alternate CFOP. The only Petrus part is the 2x2x2 block at the start but then you go to cross edge #3, F2L pair, cross edge #4, remaining F2L pairs, OLL, PLL. To take advantage of Petrus, you should probably be CN whereas you suggest being CN after sub-25.


----------



## TDM (Mar 12, 2014)

I'm not going to watch through all 17 and a half minutes, but I've watched where you describe the steps of Petrus. They're wrong. To form a 2x2x3, you don't insert the cross edge first. That restricts movement on one of the three sides you use to create the pair of the other two pieces, increasing your movecount. You also completely forget the EO stage, making this method more similar to FreeFOP than Petrus. The next issue I have, and where I stopped watching, is where you say that you shouldn't be colour neutral until sub-25. With Petrus, you should always be colour neutral. Colour neutrality is hard to learn if you don't start that way; telling people not to be colour neutral is not a good thing to do, especially for a method like Petrus.


----------



## Kirjava (Mar 12, 2014)

...yeah


----------



## CriticalCubing (Mar 13, 2014)

Ok thanks for the feedback, for the timebeing I will make this video private and then upload another one after I learn "proper petrus method" I am sorry for all the commotion. I will mostly upload it later today. Mods, please dont delete the thread or close it. Just give me 24 hrs to correct myself  and Thank you all for the help


----------



## mark49152 (Mar 13, 2014)

If I ever decide to learn Petrus, I'll make sure not to watch this video, and instead find one made by someone who has some expertise in what they're teaching!

Sorry if that sounds harsh, but really, you shouldn't teach things you haven't learned yourself yet.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Mar 13, 2014)

FreeFOP =/= Petrus


----------



## brian724080 (Mar 13, 2014)

Lol, same reaction. And FreeFOP is different...


----------



## Roe Rohan cubin (Mar 13, 2014)

Petrus is just 2x2x2 to 2x2x3 to2x3x3 to 3x3x3 block. thats quite easy and fast method. and CriticalCubing - i like ur video. 

By the way i find fridrich easier, though i average quite bad. i avg like 20 secs.


----------



## uberCuber (Mar 13, 2014)

Roe Rohan cubin said:


> Petrus is just 2x2x2 to 2x2x3 to2x3x3 to 3x3x3 block.



Petrus specifically has an EO step between the 2x2x3 and 2x3x3 stages.


----------



## CriticalCubing (Mar 14, 2014)

I just came to know, after you create 2x2x3 block, you permute all bad edges into good edges and then solve the cube so in the end you have a 2 look pll case 


uberCuber said:


> Petrus specifically has an EO step between the 2x2x3 and 2x3x3 stages.



Awww, Thank you and I love India and Indians. When I went to Kolkata, I really like those while balls with syrup. I think it is called Raasgulla ??
Will make a second trip soon though it very far from where I live  and Thanks again 


Roe Rohan cubin said:


> Petrus is just 2x2x2 to 2x2x3 to2x3x3 to 3x3x3 block. thats quite easy and fast method. and CriticalCubing - i like ur video.
> 
> By the way i find fridrich easier, though i average quite bad. i avg like 20 secs.



Yeah, I just recently came to know about it. Changed my video description 


brian724080 said:


> Lol, same reaction. And FreeFOP is different...



Yeah, FreeFOP =/= Petrus. Changed the video description  I like your roux tutorials 


waffle=ijm said:


> FreeFOP =/= Petrus



Haha, I am a optimistic person so harsh words dont go to my brain or heart  
And dont watch my video, I am just doing it for some fun and entertainment, I dont wish to earn money or anything by making videos. It is just that I learn stuff and make them than waiting for people to learn and make. Yeah, I am no expert in Petrus, but who knows when I will be ?? You cannot predict the future  And I have already learned the full original method, just practicing look ahead and colour neutral. And I did it be seeing a tutorial which was hard to grasp, so later on I will make my own making it easy to understand 
Cheers Mate 


mark49152 said:


> If I ever decide to learn Petrus, I'll make sure not to watch this video, and instead find one made by someone who has some expertise in what they're teaching!
> 
> Sorry if that sounds harsh, but really, you shouldn't teach things you haven't learned yourself yet.


----------



## Kirjava (Mar 14, 2014)

CriticalCubing said:


> Yeah, FreeFOP =/= Petrus. Changed the video description



This isn't FreeFOP either!


----------



## CriticalCubing (Mar 14, 2014)

If you can help me. I am stuck in this phase. SO I would normally insert the edge then the f2l pair. But what do you do in petrus method ?
Do you insert F2L pair first or the edge piece.
IMAGE
I have to insert the white-blue-red f2l pair and I also have the white-red edge piece in U layer ??


Kirjava said:


> This isn't FreeFOP either!


----------



## Logiqx (Mar 14, 2014)

Kirjava said:


> This isn't FreeFOP either!



Fridrus? PetFOP? I haven't watched the video completely but it looks like CFOP with "just in time" cross pieces.

@CriticalCubing - Check out Eric Johnson's videos to gain a proper understanding of Petrus:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=do2CAJr4epE


----------



## Eppley12 (Mar 14, 2014)

CriticalCubing said:


> If you can help me. I am stuck in this phase. SO I would normally insert the edge then the f2l pair. But what do you do in petrus method ?
> Do you insert F2L pair first or the edge piece.
> IMAGE


You don't make F2L pairs, you just block build.
Please don't make video tutorials on things you don't understand.


----------



## Logiqx (Mar 14, 2014)

CriticalCubing said:


> If you can help me. I am stuck in this phase.



I can't tell if you are completing a 2x2x3 or finishing the F2L without an orientation step.

From this angle and assuming the 2 required edge pieces are on top you might consider something like R U2 R' U' R'.


----------



## CriticalCubing (Mar 15, 2014)

I know, but I am not block building. I am not learning this method, I am just asking and I have understood the method and am getting 28 sec avg (22 sec avg with CFOP) so I know what I am doing.....


Eppley12 said:


> You don't make F2L pairs, you just block build.
> Please don't make video tutorials on things you don't understand.





I was thinking of inserting that cross edge piece then completing the F2L pair.... but that was a longer move, so I did it the other way. Thanks 


Logiqx said:


> I can't tell if you are completing a 2x2x3 or finishing the F2L without an orientation step.
> 
> From this angle and assuming the 2 required edge pieces are on top you might consider something like R U2 R' U' R'.





Kirjava said:


> This isn't FreeFOP either!


Cant argue with the person who has got sub 20 with 20 different methods...


----------



## Logiqx (Mar 15, 2014)

CriticalCubing said:


> I know, but I am not block building



You have misunderstood the essence of the Petrus method and people have been trying to bring this to your attention. Petrus has two important features:

- Firstly it is a block building method and not about inserting pairs using CFOP F2L algorithms. The blocks sizes (2x2x2 and 2x2x3) are specified in the method but it is really important HOW they are built. CFOP F2L techniques (corner-edge pair then insert) should be avoided otherwise the main benefit of Petrus is lost.
- Secondly it includes an edge orientation step prior to completion of the F2L. This means that the completion of the F2L (3 edges and 2 corners) plus the last layer are identical to ZZ.

The 2x2x2 and 2x2x3 are NOT the key attributes of Petrus. You've modified CFOP so that these blocks are present in your solve but that does NOT make it Petrus.

Don't get me wrong. Your approach to solving the cube is valid but it is not Petrus and it is less effective than Petrus and CFOP. You've discarded the best bits of Petrus and replaced them with the worst bits of CFOP.

I hope you will consider these words carefully. Read the website by Lars Petrus carefully and watch Erik Johnson's videos carefully.


----------



## CriticalCubing (Mar 15, 2014)

Ooh, Thanks for the info. Yeah, I solve it like F2L  might learn block building as well  And Lars Petrus website not working  and I watched some of Erik's videos on bad edges and etc. Might as well as watch others 


Logiqx said:


> You have misunderstood the essence of the Petrus method and people have been trying to bring this to your attention. Petrus has two important features:
> 
> - Firstly it is a block building method and not about inserting pairs using CFOP F2L algorithms. The blocks sizes (2x2x2 and 2x2x3) are specified in the method but it is really important HOW they are built. CFOP F2L techniques (corner-edge pair then insert) should be avoided otherwise the main benefit of Petrus is lost.
> - Secondly it includes an edge orientation step prior to completion of the F2L. This means that the completion of the F2L (3 edges and 2 corners) plus the last layer are identical to ZZ.
> ...


----------



## Logiqx (Mar 15, 2014)

No problem. Are we moving towards stage 2? 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Four_stages_of_competence


----------



## Parity Case (Mar 15, 2014)

YouTube is awash with bad tutorials (not just for cubing). Please only try to teach something you already know how to do - otherwise, the outcome will be that more people will be as confused as you, which, I expect, is not what you want. Imagine learning to drive from someone who doesn't know the difference between the break and the accelerator pedals, or learning a language from someone who barely knows how to speak or write it... It is so frustrating to watch a video expecting to learn something and have one's time wasted. Honor your viewers.

Do your research, learn the skill, then practice for a few months first to get comfortable and competent, and then make a strong and informative tutorial that people will appreciate. Then they'll keep coming back for more...

[edit: see the link in the post right above this, it's a good way of thinking about when you are ready to make a tutorial]


----------

